# I did it, I did it!!



## Tndavid (Nov 23, 2016)

So I recovered the fines from pouring off the powder and that put me a tad over my goal. I'm completely ecstatic!! 


And yes my little bar has a pipe...ish. I know it's not good but it's purty...


----------



## Shark (Nov 23, 2016)

Sounds like you may be happy with the end results. :lol: 

I still get very excited when I hit my goal. There is just something about it that gets to me.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 23, 2016)

Very excited Shark. She's not the prettiest by bar standards. Lol. But daddy loves her anyways.


----------



## artart47 (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats!
A little excited there?
Beautiful. you did a good job.
Art.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 24, 2016)

Like a kid on Christmas morning Art . Lol. I just hope the little bar retains enough of its weight during refining to keep me on target. Thank you for the compliment.


----------

